# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Another U.S. Tourist Dies During Dominican Republic Vacation

## MedicineBow

https://kdvr.com/2019/06/25/denver-m...ican-republic/

Something is going on. Way too many sudden deaths.

----------

Big Dummy (06-26-2019),Brat (06-26-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

yeah...too many for this to be one of those....'i'm on vacation so i'm doing drugs and lead based alcohol' things.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Someone is poisoning them. It's werid because it's happening at different resorts.

*Canadian woman who says she fell critically ill on Dominican Republic vacation says doctor flagged possible poisoning*https://www.foxnews.com/world/canadi...ible-poisoning

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019),Northern Rivers (06-27-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Someone is poisoning them. It's werid because it's happening at different resorts.
> 
> *Canadian woman who says she fell critically ill on Dominican Republic vacation says doctor flagged possible poisoning*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/canadi...ible-poisoning


Don't drink dee wadder . Drink Dee margaritas!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019),Rita Marley (06-26-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

is it only americans?

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019),Northern Rivers (06-27-2019),Rita Marley (06-26-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'd like to know the political affiliation of the dead.  well..i mean..i know theyre democrats NOW but when they were alive, what party did they support.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> is it only americans?


That's all you hear about but IDK.

EDIT: Course I say that right after I post about a Canadian woman.    :Facepalm:

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019),Northern Rivers (06-27-2019)

----------


## Fins

Screw the Dominican Republic. After that uprising in the 70’s there we should have learned our lesson and let them turn the place into another Hati and stayed out.

----------


## Rutabaga

Ten Americans have reportedly died after visiting the Caribbean country this year.
Dominican government officials have said the number of deaths is not unusual and that they are not related.

10 dead Americans in 6 months and thats not unusual... :Thinking:

----------

Brat (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That's all you hear about but IDK.
> 
> EDIT: Course I say that right after I post about a Canadian woman.


so 10 Americans and 1 Canadian...


thats not unusual... considering most others cant tell yanks or canucks apart...

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),Northern Rivers (07-02-2019),Rita Marley (06-26-2019)

----------


## Fins

> Ten Americans have reportedly died after visiting the Caribbean country this year.
> Dominican government officials have said the number of deaths is not unusual and that they are not related.
> 
> 10 dead Americans in 6 months and thats not unusual...


Nancy Holloway said that sounds like a plausible number

----------

Northern Rivers (07-02-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Screw the Dominican Republic. After that uprising in the 70s there we should have learned our lesson and let them turn the place into another Hati and stayed out.


Coca-Cola island.

----------


## Retiredat50

So much beauty and luxury in America, no need to go to shitholes on vacation.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

Couple says they were poisoned at island resort 03:13




At least 10 American citizens have died after an apparent sudden health issue in the Dominican Republic since June 2018, according to the US State Department, victims' relatives and the resorts involved.

Officials in the Dominican Republican or the US have not said the deaths are connected. Here's everything we know about the 10 people who have died -- and what the hotels and their relatives have said.
*Vittorio Caruso, 56*Where he's from:


Long Island, New York
When and where he died:
It's unclear where Caruso died, but his sister-in-law Lisa Maria Caruso told CNN affiliate News 12 Long Island that he died on June 17.
The circumstances:
A US State Department official confirmed to CNN that a man died in the Dominican Republic in June, but did not provide details regarding his identity or the cause of death. Lisa Maria Caruso told News 12 Long Island that the family had received a phone call saying Vittorio was sick. Minutes later, she said, they received a second phone call telling them that he had died. She said Caruso was enjoying part of his retirement in the Dominican Republic after selling a pizza shop in Glen Cove that he had owned with his brother for 12 years.
*Joseph Allen, 55*Where he's from:
New Jersey
When and where he died:
He died June 13 at the Terra Linda resort in Sosua, Dominican Republic, his sister Jaimie Reed told CNN.
The circumstances:
His sister said he was not feeling well when he was at the hotel pool with his friends. The friends told his sister he showered and went out that night, despite the fact that he still wasn't feeling well. The next morning, he failed to meet up with friends. When hotel staff checked his room, they found him dead. His son arrived in the Dominican Republic hours after his body was found, his family said. The father and son were planning on spending Father's Day together. Allen's family is seeking to have his body returned to the US to undergo an autopsy back home.

Joseph Allen, 55, of Avenel, New Jersey.




*Leyla Cox, 53*Where she's from:
New York City
When and where she died:
She died June 10 in her hotel room at the Excellence Resorts in Punta Cana.
The circumstances:
The hotel gave the cause of death as heart attack, citing a forensics report. CNN has not independently confirmed the contents of the report. Cox's son expressed doubts over the hotel's claims about his mother's cause of death, saying he did not believe she died from "natural causes."
"I truly believe if she was anywhere else in the world besides the Dominican Republic she'd be alive right now," Will Cox said.

Leyla Cox, 53, of New York City.




*Nathaniel Holmes, 63, and Cynthia Day, 49*Where they're from:
Maryland
When and where they died.
They were found dead on May 30 at the Grand Bahia Principe in La Romana.
The circumstances:
They missed their scheduled checkout time at the hotel. When hotel employees checked on them, they were dead, police said. Both Holmes and Day had internal bleeding, including in their pancreases, according to Dominican authorities. Holmes had an enlarged heart and cirrhosis of the liver -- both signs of significant pre-existing disease, the Dominican authorities said, and Day also had fluid in her brain. Both also had fluid in their lungs, Attorney General Jean Alain Rodriguez Sanchez's office said in a statement. Authorities said they won't provide more details on the cause of death until toxicology results are completed.

Nathaniel Holmes, 63, and Cynthia Day, 49.




*Miranda Schaup-Werner, 41*Where she's from:
Pennsylvania
When and where she died:
She died on May 25, shortly after checking into her room at the Bahia Principe resort in La Romana , the same hotel where Holmes and Day died.
The circumstances:
Schaup-Werner was celebrating a wedding anniversary with her husband, Dan Werner. She suddenly fell ill after having a drink from the minibar, family spokesman Jay McDonald told CNN affiliate WFMZ. Shortly afterward, she collapsed and died. A preliminary autopsy cited by the Attorney General's Office of the Dominican Republic showed that she suffered a heart attack, pulmonary edema and respiratory failure. The death remains under investigation and toxicology results are pending.

Schaup-Werner of Whitehall township, Pennsylvania




*John Corcoran*Where he's from:
Unknown
Where and when he died:
A statement from Corcoran's sister, "Shark Tank" star Barbara Corcoran, said that he died at the end of April in his hotel room.
The circumstances:
Corcoran's sister said in the statement that he died of apparent natural causes. "He loved and frequently visited the Dominican Republic," his sister said.
*Robert Wallace, 67*Where he's from:
California
Where and when he died:
Wallace died on April 12 after becoming ill at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Punta Cana, relatives told CNN affiliate KTXL.
The circumstances:
Wallace was in the country with more than two dozen members of his family for a wedding. His son-in-law, Tommy Tickenhoff, told the station that Wallace became sick after drinking scotch from a minibar.

Robert Wallace




*David Harrison, 45*Where he's from:
Maryland
Where and when he died:
Harrison's wife, Dawn McCoy, said Harrison died at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Punta Cana in July 2018.
The circumstances:
Harrison and McCoy were celebrating an anniversary. He said he wasn't feeling well when he returned from a snorkeling excursion, McCoy said. The next morning, he was sweating and unable to get up before he died. The cause of death was listed as a heart attack and pulmonary edema by local authorities.
*Yvette Monique Sport*Where she's from:
Pennsylvania
Where and when she died:
Sport died in June 2018 at the Bahia Principe in Punta Cana, her sister Felecia Nieves told CNN.


The circumstances:
Sport was on her first vacation in eight years and was traveling with a group of friends. After having drinks with her fiance, Nieves said, Sport took a shower and went to bed. She also had a drink from the minibar. Nieves said her fiance heard her make "a gurgling sound" in her sleep, and the next morning he discovered that she was dead. The US State Department confirmed the death, and the family is still awaiting toxicology reports.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),MedicineBow (06-26-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

The couple from Maryland should be a huge clue. Two deaths under mysterious circumstances at the same time. Hardly a coincidence. The rest were all healthy upon arrival. Something is going on they refuse to acknowledge.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Different bartenders, from different resorts, poisoning strangers for no monetary gain.

It don't make sense.

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Different bartenders, from different resorts, poisoning strangers for no monetary gain.
> 
> It don't make sense.


the blonde drank from the hotel mini bar, said she had a bottled water, then got sick/died..


the guy below her [above, in my post] also got sick/died after drinking from his  hotel room mini bar...

mini bars, seems connected...


shit! the bottom story says she also got sick/died after drinking something from her hotel room mini bar...

----------

Brat (06-26-2019),Rita Marley (06-27-2019)

----------


## Brat

I hope no one here has relatives vacationing there.  Get them home!

----------

MedicineBow (06-27-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I hope no one here has relatives vacationing there.  Get them home!


I have a relative I'd like to send there, if you know what I mean.

----------

Brat (06-27-2019),Rita Marley (06-27-2019),Rutabaga (06-26-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

A serial killer, it seems.  :Thinking:

----------

MedicineBow (06-27-2019),Rita Marley (06-27-2019)

----------


## Taxcutter

You'd think tourists would be on to this by now.

Problem is that the whole Caribbean has become toxic.

----------

Northern Rivers (06-27-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

ever concider the rooms were just broomed out and the rat shit was still in the air in their rooms?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I hope no one here has relatives vacationing there.  Get them home!


perfect place for the next democrat debate....just think.  beautiful setting, many potential illegals, mini bars.

----------

Brat (07-02-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

someone poisoned the mini bars...

----------

Brat (07-02-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

There are gorgeous places not that far away from the DR that need to get onto this and start stealing tourism...like Paul Hogan did with his "Put another shrimp on the barbie" ads. Roatan's a good bet!

----------

Rita Marley (07-02-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

> There are gorgeous places not that far away from the DR that need to get onto this and start stealing tourism...like Paul Hogan did with his "Put another shrimp on the barbie" ads. Roatan's a good bet!


 Was in Roatan 2 weeks ago. My experience was that it is poor and dirty. There's trash along the roads everywhere.

----------

Brat (07-02-2019),Rita Marley (07-02-2019)

----------


## Traddles

*“Stick with Beer”: Why Counterfeit Booze Might Be Killing People in the Dominican Republic*




> Of the 10 Americans who have mysteriously died during their trips to the Dominican Republic in the last year, nine showed symptoms commonly associated with methanol poisoning.
> 
> Now, both Dominican authorities and the FBI are looking into a counterfeit alcohol as the possible culprit, officials confirmed to VICE News.
> 
> The nine victims died from either pulmonary edema, the medical term for fluid in the lungs, or of a heart attack. At least four of them had drunk an alcoholic beverage at resorts in Punta Cana, Santo Domingo and La Romana shortly before their deaths, according to loved ones.
> 
> In addition to the recent deaths, a number of other tourists, including 47 of the 114 Jimmy Buffet fans visiting the Caribbean island for a group trip, said they became sick during their stay at a resort on the island.


I'm not in the medical field, but contaminated fake liquor being poured into reused/counterfeit bottles was one possibility that occurred to me weeks ago. Methanol poisoning was a chronic issue back in the bootleg liquor days.

----------

Brat (07-02-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *“Stick with Beer”: Why Counterfeit Booze Might Be Killing People in the Dominican Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in the medical field, but contaminated fake liquor being poured into reused/counterfeit bottles was one possibility that occurred to me weeks ago. Methanol poisoning was a chronic issue back in the bootleg liquor days.



2 of the dead were said to have drank bottled water from their hotels mini bar...

----------


## Dan40

Great deals in the DR flying in on the 737 MAX,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

Rita Marley (07-02-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Was in Roatan 2 weeks ago. My experience was that it is poor and dirty. There's trash along the roads everywhere.


If you get drunk you'll wake up with a hangover.

----------


## MedicineBow

> If you get drunk you'll wake up with a hangover.


Good thing I didn't get drunk!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Was in Roatan 2 weeks ago. My experience was that it is poor and dirty. There's trash along the roads everywhere.


This is why they need to "clean up their act" and get into the tourism mode. In consort with Hogan's Aussie commercials...which saturated GB, US and Canada...there were the Tidy Town awards. It worked.

----------

MedicineBow (07-02-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> so 10 Americans and 1 Canadian...
> 
> 
> thats not unusual... considering most others cant tell yanks or canucks apart...


Same, here...except...they wince as they ask if you are a Canadian.

----------


## Taxcutter

Why do people keep going to the DR?   This has been going on for a while.   People have to know that Hispanola is toxic.

----------


## Taxcutter

You realize this DR disease is already more deadly than Three Mile Island, Fukushima, and Chernobyl combined?

----------

